# Can some aplifiers take High Level inputs?



## ZedsDead (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I have done a bunch of research but still cannot find what I am looking for. Basically I would like to have a receiver and an Emotiva amplifier. However most external amplifiers require a pre-out or low level signal. My receiver only has the high (amplified) outputs. Most A/V receivers with the pre-outs are pricey too.

Do you know if there is any product out there that could receive the high level signal and convert it to a low level? In car audio you can use something like this:
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_6359_AudioControl-LC6i-Gray-LC6.html

I was wondering if there is something similar for home theater application. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Just to give you an option. If you like your receiver and it works for you except for some higher power for your mains. You can get around no pre outs (line level) with some speaker wire, two RCA jacks and four resistors. You make a divider network. The speaker wires that now goes to your main speakers, goes to the input of this network. The RCA outs go to your new amp and your new amp now drives your main speakers.

You get to choose; a new receiver or your receiver with an additional amp.

Here is a picture to show what I'm talking about. I made this a few years ago.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ZedsDead said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have done a bunch of research but still cannot find what I am looking for. Basically I would like to have a receiver and an Emotiva amplifier. However most external amplifiers require a pre-out or low level signal. My receiver only has the high (amplified) outputs. Most A/V receivers with the pre-outs are pricey too.
> 
> ...


You can use that or others (Google "speaker-to-line level adapter"). You can, also, DIY with a bunch of resistors. http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/speaker_to_line.html


----------



## ZedsDead (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys thats really good information. I never knew it was as simple as a few resistors. On receivers with pre-outs is this how they do it? By reducing the current on the high lines? Or is it more direct?
Just wondering if there would be audio quality loss with amplifying signal, then reducing, only to be amplified again with an external amp..


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Resistors are the cheap option as in the examples above. You you want to use an amp with a built in option, AudioSource does make some (like the AMP210) with both low-level and high-level inputs. Not a cheap option though.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=302-651


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a question for you AVR experts. Are there some AVRs that like to have the speaker outputs attached to some minimum power load? It can be a stability issue and hopefully is not a problem with most modern AVRs. Not trying to confuse matters, just want to cover all the bases.


----------

